# Lapc Young Bird Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SEPTEMBER 13 LOS ANGELES PIGEON CLUB will hold their annual young bird show at the IRVINE REGIONAL PARK. The 10 breed champs will get a 50# bag of feed.Entry fee $2.00,lunch will cost $5.00, you can bring your own picnic lunch.Ther will be a SQUEAKER CLASS THESE BIRDS MUST NOT HAVE DROP A FEATHER IN THE MOLT. Best squeaker $100 second best $50 third best $25.There also will be an $50 award for largest entries made in the squeaker class. The park charges a $5 parking fee.* ...GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Bumping UP*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*There will be about 500 birds at this show, lots of WEST OF ENGLAND, FAN TAILS,SHOW FLIGHTS and many others* GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Correction on entry fee*

The entry fee is 2.50 per bird. 
The last three years, there have been well over 600 entries in about 50 breeds. 

Squeekers don't actually have to squeek, but they should be "Pre-Moult" or up to 3 months old.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

risingstarfans said:


> The entry fee is 2.50 per bird.
> The last three years, there have been well over 600 entries in about 50 breeds.
> 
> Squeekers don't actually have to squeek, but they should be "Pre-Moult" or up to 3 months old.


*Hi JOHN Thanks for the up date on entry fee. Hope to see you at the yb show.* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm looking forward to attending .. always enjoy this show! A very nice lady who brought me a horribly injured baby Mourning Dove plans to attend with her elderly father .. the Dad was so enchanted with the little dove that I mentioned this show to them, and Dad thought he would like to go. I hope they do attend as I would enjoy seeing them again.

Terry


----------

